

Smooth CoffeeScript: The Interactive Edition - jashkenas
http://autotelicum.github.com/Smooth-CoffeeScript/interactive/interactive-coffeescript.html

======
jashkenas
... and fascinatingly enough, constructed from its own literate program:
Grimoire

[http://autotelicum.github.com/Smooth-
CoffeeScript/interactiv...](http://autotelicum.github.com/Smooth-
CoffeeScript/interactive/grimoire.html)

